# Worst night of my life.



## abra (Dec 23, 2010)

I hate Petco with a passion. My new Guinea Pig had babies last night. She had three but one suffocated in the birth sack so we called a vet and they told us to wait twelve hours till we have to end up bottle feeding the other two. At ten I went up to bed and my mom woke me up at two. Another one had died so I took her out then took the last living one out fed her what the vet told me to and made her a little warm home with a Clementine box. I fed her every two hours like I was supposed to and kept her warm by putting Rambo's heat lamp near her. My mom woke me up at 8 to feed the baby and she was dead. Worst night of my short life. RIP Clementine and siblings <3


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 23, 2010)

Awe Abra, I am so sorry! What an aweful night. I wish there was something I could say that would ease the pain. I know how you feel right now! Hang in there.


----------



## Laura (Dec 23, 2010)

oh no! did the mother die? 
Why bottle feed? 
Sounds like something went very wrong and its nothing you did or didnt do...
so sorry...


----------



## terryo (Dec 23, 2010)

That's so sad. Hugs....


----------



## Edna (Dec 23, 2010)

So sorry, Abra. I will agree that losing new babies is the worst. So sad.


----------



## abra (Dec 23, 2010)

Mother just wouldn't feed or clean them...I had to cut the umbilical cords and clean them with towels. I waited for so long like the vet said but I couldn't let them die without me doing anything. We think they might have been sick so she rejected them.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 23, 2010)

So sad, RIP.


----------



## TLL (Dec 23, 2010)

petco and petsmart.. its just so ironic that the place that sells you stuff that you need to keep your animals healthy doesn't do it themselves. i'm sorry.. hope it gets better for you this holiday season !


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm confused why petco sucks because of this? Did they not tell you the guinea pig was pregnant?

It's really sad whenever you lose babies. I used to raise mice growing up and in the beginning I lost all of the babies. It was especially traumatizing since I lost them because the parents were eating them. Grossest thing for a little kid who loves his pet mice to see. It took several litters until I finally figured out what was going on. I wasn't feeding them enough protein so the parents were getting it where they could. After I fixed that they were happy as clams and breeding like well mice.

Another thought I had was, are these its first litter? First-time mothers in my experience can do the "crappy parenting" yours did. Not cleaning the children, not nursing, etc. By the second time they have kids they seem to have an idea of what's coming and act like good mothers should.


----------



## abra (Dec 23, 2010)

She came pregnant and Petco didn't tell us.


----------



## Laura (Dec 23, 2010)

petco may not have known. they can get pregnant very young, and if so, not know what to do, or things just didnt go right in utero...
maybe they werent 'born' per sey, but aborted... :-(


----------



## moswen (Dec 23, 2010)

oh how very sad, i'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Tom (Dec 23, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Becki (Dec 23, 2010)

So sorry Abra! How is the mother doing?


----------



## abra (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks guys, the momma is doing fine. Just skinnier, she's acting like nothing ever happenedddd.


----------



## Angi (Dec 23, 2010)

So sorry Abra. That must have been very heart breaking.


----------



## abra (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah it was :/ But I now know there was something wrong with them. I looked up videos on youtube of newborns and they can walk and run around and eat when they are like an hour old. Mine couldn't even walk at eight hours old. It makes me feel better now that I know I did all I could and it wasn't my fault or Lily's.

And I feel good that the one that lasted the longest (who we named Clementine because I cared for her in a Clementine box) had a nice final hours and died in her sleep next to me.


----------



## Isa (Dec 23, 2010)

I am so sorry  RIP little ones.


----------



## Angi (Dec 23, 2010)

This is also an experience that will make you stronger and more knowledgable. Unfortunatly you will have many worse nights and days.


----------



## abra (Dec 24, 2010)

Angi said:


> This is also an experience that will make you stronger and more knowledgable. Unfortunatly you will have many worse nights and days.



Yes, I will, especially with animals because I hope to be a vet one day. But I feel much better today after some much needed sleep. Here's a picture of my little Clementine:

http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/...1421624795583_1681599263_835765_6912309_n.jpg

Today I can actually look at that picture without crying. I think I was a little overtired yesterday after only five hours of sleep.

Here's the momma, they were like twins 

http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/tt262/abraxbieber/lilyyyyy-1.png


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 29, 2010)

That's real tough to endure, abra. But glad your feeling better!


----------



## zoogrl (Dec 29, 2010)

I am so sorry


----------



## pugsandkids (Dec 29, 2010)

Mama is so pretty, animals wreak havoc on our emotions. I'm sorry you had such an unexpected shock.


----------

